# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  روشن شدن ولی نمایش ندادن متن در LCD کاراکتری

## ali7rangoo

سلام.من یک مدار با lcd کاراکتری ساختم روشن میشه ولی هیچ متنی رو نشون نمیده . تازه با پتانسیو متر میشه کنتراستشو کم و زیاد کرد
اینم آموزشمه 


کسی بلده لطفا بگه خیلی لازمش دارم

----------

